# i giocatori più forti al mondo: centrocampisti



## Torros (21 Aprile 2016)

Discussione sui giocatori che ritenete più forte ed influenti al mondo nel loro club. 


Cominciando dai centrocampisti senza fare particolari classifiche. Il mio giudizio tiene sopratutto in considerazione anche delle performance in champions. Scriverò solo di quei giocatori che ho seguito 

Luka Modric: come diceva Crujiff, capire Messi è facile, capire Xavi è più difficile. Si potrebbe fare un discorso simile per Modric. Modric è l'equilibratore del Real, è assolutamente fondamentale in quella squadra e non rimpiazzabile. 
Si sbatte in interdizione, cuce i reparti, accelera la manovra e fa uscire la squadra dal pressing anche in spazzi angusti. Difficile spiegare la sua importanza a parole, bisognerebbe aver guardato il Real dell'anno scorso senza lui e con lui. Con lui Real schiacciasassi, senza di lui squadra molto altalenante. Giocatore più importante del Real dopo Ronaldo. 

Marco Verratti: Il discorso è simile a quello con Modric, ma Verratti è ancora più indispensabile e insostituibile per il Psg. E' assolutamente il giocatore più importante della rosa, per il tipo di gioco che praticano i parigini. E' vero che Ibra e Di Maria fanno la differenza, però sono entrambi rimpiazzabili da Cavani e Pastore. Senza Verratti il Psg invece fa più fatica a creare spazio, mantenere il controllo del gioco e quindi del pallone e far arrivare la palla agli attaccanti. Ha molto meno filtro e si espone sempre alle sortite avversarie come si è visto contro il City e nella seconda partita con il Chelsea. Anche qui non si può spiegare completamente a parole bisogna aver seguito molte partite del Psg. 
Il pescarese ha caratteristiche simili a Modric, anche se Modric è più offensivo, ma invece a differenza del croato non è raro vedere Verratti andare ad impostare davanti alla difesa. Verratti e Modric sono quei giocatori per cui si dice che le partite si vincono a centrocampo.

Busquets: su Busquets il mio giudizio iniziale è stato abbastanza superficiale. Dei 3 di centrocampo dopo il calo e l'addio di Xavi è l'unico non rimpiazzabile. Iniesta è in calo da almeno 3 anni, in difesa offre poco, nella fase offensiva quasi nulla tolto qualche dribbling e non è un organizzatore di gioco. Rakitic è molto forte è completo ma trovo che sia più rimpiazzabile di Busquets. Lo spagnolo non è il classico mediano tutto dinamismo e muscoli, il suo recupero di palla si basa sul posizionamento e per quello che fa nel mondo non ci sono giocatori di quel tipo. 

Pogba: poco da dire su Pogba, è il classico giocatore che fa un pò tutto, quasi più trequartista che centrocampista. 
Lo reputo però un giocatore rimpiazzabile, cioè nella Juve che non ha un attacco eccezionale non lo è. In una squadra che segna 100 gol a stagione, servono più gli organizzatori di gioco e i giocatori d'ordine.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Aprile 2016)

Busquets e Pogba no.

Mancano Rakitic, Iniesta (il più forte), Vidal e Nainggolan


E sicuramente dimentico qualcuno


----------



## martinmilan (21 Aprile 2016)

centrocampisti più forti al mondo? ce li hanno tutti le 2 spagnole e uno la juve.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2016)

A me c'è un giocatore che fa particolarmente impazzire, nonostante debba crescere e migliorare perchè secondo me può diventare addirittura molto più determinante e questo accadrà il giorno in cui diventerà più pratico. 

Parlo di Marco Verratti. 

Per me ha un talento incredibile, è nato per giocare a calcio. E a Parigi se lo tengono strettissimo a suon di adeguamenti annuali.


----------



## Torros (21 Aprile 2016)

ci sarebbero da aggiungere anche gente come Vidal, Xhaka, Kroos, Rakitc, Cazorla, Fernandhinio etc. Che però magari ho seguito meno, oppure sono meno indispensabili o ancora come nel caso di Toure in calo netto..


----------



## Torros (21 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Busquets e Pogba no.
> 
> Mancano Rakitic, Iniesta (il più forte), Vidal e Nainggolan
> 
> ...



Iniesta no dai, va di sola fama, è in calo da tanto. Oggi offre veramente troppo poco per ritenerlo uno dei più forti. C'è gente che adesso come adesso è più forte di lui, anche solo nel Barca Rakitic è più utile..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (21 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Iniesta no dai, va di sola fama, è in calo da tanto. Oggi offre veramente troppo poco per ritenerlo uno dei più forti. C'è gente che adesso come adesso è più forte di lui, anche solo nel Barca Rakitic è più utile..



Torros, visto che Sparli di Iniesta pressochè ovunque, mi spieghi cosa mai ti avrà fatto?


----------



## Torros (21 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Torros, visto che Sparli di Iniesta pressochè ovunque, mi spieghi cosa mai ti avrà fatto?


Ma che vuol dire?

Dire che Iniesta è in calo da 3 anni significa sparlare di Iniesta? Boh. A me pare chiarissimo che l'odierno Iniesta offra veramente poco per considerarlo uno dei migliori nel ruolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Aprile 2016)

Tourè, Iniesta, Fabregas, Modric e Kroos. Questi sono 5 campioni, per il futuro vedo bene Pobbà, Verratti e Alli. Il resto sono grandi giocatori ma non al livello di quelli sopra


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me c'è un giocatore che fa particolarmente impazzire, nonostante debba crescere e migliorare perchè secondo me può diventare addirittura molto più determinante e questo accadrà il giorno in cui diventerà più pratico.
> 
> Parlo di Marco Verratti.
> 
> Per me ha un talento incredibile, è nato per giocare a calcio. E a Parigi se lo tengono strettissimo a suon di adeguamenti annuali.




La penso esattamente come te.
Verratti ha un'affinità col Calcio paragonabile a quella che ha avuto Totti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Aprile 2016)

N'Golo Kanté...in questo momento per me il centrocampista più completo in circolazione (ripeto il più completo...non il più forte)...mai visto uno correre come lui senza mai dare un accenno di stanchezza...poi tecnicamente è buonissimo....ha una clausola di 25 milioni...5 in più di Bertolacci...allucinante


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2016)

Iniesta in calo non si può sentire


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Iniesta in calo non si può sentire



Per calo penso intendano in "parabola discendente", ci puo stare.


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2016)

Iniesta in calo è un eufemismo.


----------



## .Nitro (22 Aprile 2016)

Iniesta infatti è in evidente calo da minimo due anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2016)

Per una volta concordo al 100% con Torros. Modric è, dopo Ronaldo, il giocatore più importante per il Real Madrid. Lui in campo è una garanzia.
Verratti leggevo che anche lo stesso PSG pensa che è il giocatore più importante per loro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Iniesta in calo è un eufemismo.



L'anno scorso era in versione Seedorf (cioè bene solo nelle partite importanti), ma quest'anno?


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso era in versione Seedorf (cioè bene solo nelle partite importanti), ma quest'anno?



son finiti pure i gettoni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> son finiti pure i gettoni



Quindi sta giocando bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi sta giocando bene?



No, è proprio morto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2016)

Concordo con i 4 e ci aggiungerei Rakitic naturalmente, Kroos, Vidal e, per mero gusto personale, Alcantara.


----------

